# Should I get a Vizsla..?



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

I am 18 years old, I like in the UK and I am currently doing my last year of exams which will finish in June. I would like to get a Vizsla puppy in July and take a 'gap year' next year to look after it whilst it is still a puppy but I will be working part time (about 3 hours per day) so I will still have lots of time to look after/train/socialise it whilst it is still a puppy. 
I then plan to get a full time job when the dog is about 1 year old somewhere nearby so that I can walk/run the dog before work, after work and on my lunch break totalling to about 1.5-2 hours per day, however at the weekends I would be able to take it for longer walks/cycle rides for about 2-3 hours per day (is this enough for a vizsla..?). The dog will not be alone that much because I still live with my parents and my mum doesn't work so she will be home with it while I am at work. 
I have a fairly large house and garden which is all secure so there would be no problem with the dog escaping and plenty of room to run around. 

I also have another dog (west highland terrier) who is 10 years old, do you think a vizsla would be too boisterous and bouncy for him..? I am planning on getting a female, are they less boisterous when playing..?
How are vizslas around the house, are they very energetic or are they more calm and sleepy when inside?

Does anyone know how vizslas are around horses as I also ride and would like a dog that can possibly come out riding with me..?

I want a dog that is active as I like doing exercise, playful, friendly, easy to groom and that I can possibly train to do agility, which is why I am considering a vizsla.
I am aware that I would have this dog until I am about 30 and I have done lots of research on the breed but I would like to know whether you think a vizsla would be suitable for me..?


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, I'm sure others will disagree about the needs & requirements of having a Vizsla (like you can't have a full-time job and one of these dogs at the same time), but your situation sounds a lot like mine and my pup's got a pretty sweet life, I think.

You will likely need doggy day care a few days a week to keep your pup well exercised and tired out -- there's a local business I subscribe to that does it for $40USD/month whenever we like.

Rather than a large yard, my dog and I live in an apartment these days (although he was raised free-ranging on BLM land/national forest in the US). We've never had any problems with not having a yard, he made the switch from everything-free to leash just fine (although it took some time to train him to not jerk the leash when biking/running). Just needs exercise. Biking works great!

Pup grew up his first year in rural Oregon and was exposed to horses (free-range and riding) from a young age. Never had any problem with them. Never exhibited any desire to "chase" the horses, as do some other dogs (herding dogs in particular). These dogs were bred for hunting, including keeping up with horseback hunters. I've been riding a few times on BLM land with him trotting along behind/beside just fine. He likes to race out in front to point things, then comes back to "check in". He learned horses before bikes. The horses seemed pretty okay with him, too. Though he did do some playbows to the horses (they never took).

Pup's probably alone here about 4-6 hours each day that he doesn't go to day care. Now that he's about a year old, he's okay entertaining himself with his Kong and toys.

We do like to keep him in classes on the weekends -- it's fun to work with him! We do tracking classes, but agility looks tons of fun, too! Just kinda important to give these dogs a specialty of some sort -- they like having a "job" and are very fun to train. We'd like to do more but really only have time for one "specialty" job and classes. Trackings fun for us because we like to hike and can stick him on scents to find -- entertaining for us as we mosey along.

If well exercised they are usually couch potatoes at home (? opinions may differ?). Even as a puppy, if kept running around my guy was always ready to crash when he came home. He does, however, own a large portion of the couch. Get a really big, deep couch. We couldn't win both the bed and couch war, so we took the bed but he took the couch! As a younger puppy, of course, much harder. It's kinda tough to think back on now, but he's so much easier to deal with now at one year than when he was 6 months. At 6 months you couldn't leave him alone for an instant. Anyway, it'll be a long, tough year raising a puppy, but it's an irreplaceable experience. 

Basically, in my opinion you just need to be an outdoorsy / exercising person who wants a dog for company and everything else should work itself out. Vizslas generally stick close, don't run off, and love being trained and being with you. You will start limiting your activities to things you can do with your dog, though! (We're about to try our guy in a canoe for a Boundary Waters trip sometime soon, and we expect some troubles!)

Takes some time to break them to a leash for jogging and what-not if my experience is typical (took us a good 6-7 months, at one year he's finally getting used to running with us on a leash or being leashed to a bike!). Expose young to most of what you want him/her to do.

If you're and indoorsy, study-at-the-computer all day kind of person, think Mastiff! They love to lay at your feet. Good dogs, too.

Don't know about the terrier, we don't have any other dogs.

Cheers and well-wishes,
-MrA-

p.s. I kinda notice that the girls actually seem bouncier / more energetic than the boys. Just my experience with other Vizslas.
p.p.s. Don't drive your mum nuts with your puppy.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A simple answer to a V Very complex ? - BLESS us with your GRACE - LEAD us to a PLACE - VVhere we will be SAFE - just like eVery CHILD - (Lion King ) a simple song that does work with V's !!!!!!!


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Natalie37,

Your setup sounds pretty good and if you already have a dog then you are aware of the commitment.

I have a 5.5 month old wirehaired boy and as long as he gets his exercise then he is pretty calm around the house. If your pup is introduced early and often to horses and yard surroundings then you shouldn't have any problems.

Make sure you start leaving your pup alone for a short amount of time from day one to prevent separation anxiety. I would also highly recommend crating him/her.

I dont know if there is a difference between males and females but my boy is lovely, he just loves everyone.

Where in the UK are you?


----------



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for replying!

Yes I plan on getting the pup used to horses from a young age so he/she should hopefully be fine with them after a bit of time.

Thanks for the advice, I did plan on crating the pup and I do think it would be a good idea to get he/she used to being alone as you suggested.

I think I have pretty much decided on a vizsla now!!

gem2304 - I am based in Dorset


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im sure a vizsla would appreciate all the lovely beach walks you will be able to give him. I am in the UK too but in the midlands.

I meant to add to my reply before that my boy gets on very well with my parents terrier and i think they learn which dogs want to play with them. Ted gets crazy around other puppies because they are playful but with older dogs he will try to play but if they ignore him he gives up. He is really starting to realise that not all dogs want to play.

I am going to start some agility training with Ted when he is old enough (it will damage their bones if they start before they are fully grown).

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Natalie37 (May 4, 2014)

Yes I live about a 15 minute drive from the beach which will be a perfect place to walk a vizsla!

Hopefully the pup will learn that my terrier doesn't often want to play. If the pup does get too over excited I will probably have to give he/she a time out to give my other dog a break.

Yes I did read somewhere about the agility so I would wait a year or so before I started with that, thanks for the advice!


----------

